# Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTMES+



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2012)

*Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTMES+*

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *

_*UPDATE JUNE 5, 2012*: My refiew of the Rofis JR30 (a 1xAA, XP-G R5 transformer) is now up._











Rofis is a new manufacturer on the scene, with an innovative rotating head design for their first series of lights – the Jazz "Transformers". Here I will be reviewing the 1xCR123A JR10 and 2xCR123A/1x18650 JR20 models.

So what's special about these lights? Well, you can run them as straight-through flashlights, or angle the heads up to 90 degrees: 


















*Common Manufacturer Specifications:*

Cree XP-G LED (R5) 
Using a unique lamp holder rotating patent structure, so that the flashlight can rotate to a 90° angle.
Two modes and seven types of outputs
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
Intelligent memory circuit, automatically memorizes the brightness level when switched off
Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
Waterproof to IPX-8 (underwater 2m)
Tactical tail cap switch with momentary-on function
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Impact resistant to 1.5m
Notice: The below-mentioned output/throw/runtime parameters were tested in lab by using quality CR123A primary Lithium batteries, and are approximate (may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments).
*JR10*

Uses one 3V CR123A Lithium battery
ANSI FL-1 Max output: 180 lumens
ANSI FL-1 Max runtime: 83h
ANSI FL-1 Peak beam intensity: 3100cd
ANSI FL-1 Beam distance: 111m
111mm (Length) x 24mm (Diameter)
78-gram weight (excluding batteries)
MSRP: ~$55
*JR20*

Uses two 3V CR123A Lithium batteries or one 18650 Li-ion battery 
Voltage range 3.0-8.4V
ANSI FL-1 Max output: 310 lumens
ANSI FL-1 Max runtime: 205h
ANSI FL-1 Peak beam intensity: 4600cd
ANSI FL-1 Beam distance: 135m
144mm (Length) x 24mm (Diameter)
90-gram weight (excluding batteries)
MSRP: ~$65










Packaging includes a good number of extras in both cases – along with the light, you get a decent quality holster (reminds me of the early Fenix TK-series ones), paracord-style wrist lanyard, extra o-rings and boot cover, stainless steel clip (attached), manual and warranty card.













From left to right: Duracell CR123A; Rofis JR10; JetBeam PC10, BC10; 4Sevens Mini 123; Thrunite Neutron 1C; Surefire E1B Backup; Novatac 120P.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Rofis JR10*: Weight 75.0g, Length (max): 110.6mm (angled): 92.9mm, Width (bezel): 24.8mm
*Jetbeam BC10*: Weight: 46.6g, Length: 90.3mm, Width (bezel): 23.2mm
*Lumintop ED10*: Weight: 21.5g, Length: 70.4mm, Width (bezel): 20.7mm
*Olight i1 Stainless Steel*: Weight 48.1g, Length: 63.9mm, Width (bezel): 20.4mm
*Thrunite 1C*: Weight: 45.2g, Length: 91.5mm, Width (bezel) 22.0mm













From left to right: Surefire CR123A, AW protected 18650; Rofis JR20; Jetbeam PC20, Jet-III ST; Klarus NT20; 4Sevens Quark 123-X; Thrunite Neutron 2C; Lumintop ED20.

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Rofis JR20*: Weight 907.g, Length (max): 144.4mm (angled): 136.6mm, Width (bezel): 24.8mm
*Lumintop ED20*: Weight 84.4g, Length 121.6mm, Width (bezel) 25.2mm
*Spark SL6*: Weight 77.8g, Length: 125.5mm, Width (bezel) 30.9mm
*Thrunite TN12*: Weight: 64.0g, Length: 126.9mm, Width (bezel): 24.1mm
Here is how the light looks in angled-head mode:





From left to right: Duracell NiMH AA; Sunwayman L10A; Duracell CR123A; Rofis JR10.

The Rofis lights are clearly longer than typical lights in their respective classes, due to the angle-head rotating mechanism.


























The build of these Rofis lights is surprisingly robust – these are two of the most solid lights I've seen in their respective "slim-lined" classes. oo: The overall construction (e.g. wall thickness, etc.) seem thicker and more solid than traditional lights this size. The best way I can describe it as somewhere between the standard Fenix LDx0/PDx0 series lights and the Fenix TK series lights. 

The lights have knurling of significant aggressiveness along their battery tubes and tailcaps, providing good grip. Anodizing is a matte black and seems thick (i.e. no dings or scratches on my samples). Labels are bright white against the black background.

Bundled clips fit on very firmly, and are stronger than most clips I've come across in these classes. Interesting, the clip is reversible – you can attach it around the base of the tailcap for head-down, deep-pocket carry. :thumbsup:

Tailcap switch is a forward clicky, with traditional traverse and firm click. Even with the tailstanding flanges, I found it easy to access with any finger or thumb. The head mode-changing switch is an electronic switch, with a good click-feel for this type of switch.

Lights can tailstand, but may be slightly wobbly (better than most, though). Note that tailstanding also works when in the angle-head position (weight distribution is fine). 

Lights have a slightly beveled aluminum bezel.

Lights use high quality square-cut screw threads, anodized for lock-out. :thumbsup:

There is a spring in the head, so flat-top cells can be used.

*User Interface*

The dual-switch UI is similar to that used on some of the early Klarus lights, and more recently Fenix.

Turn the light on by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for locked on).

Click and release the side switch to change output levels. In standard General mode, the output will change in the following sequence Lo > Med > Hi > Turbo, in repeating order. The light will memorize the last mode used, and return to it upon re-activation (turn off/on by the tailcap switch).

To access the blinking modes, press and hold the side switch for about 1 sec. You now have Strobe > SOS > Beacon modes, in repeating order. Note there is no memory feature for the blinking modes – the light will always come on in the last memorized General constant output mode.

For a more detailed examination of the build and user interface, please see my video overview: :wave:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube typically defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the quality settings icon and select the higher 480p to 720p options. You can also run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM, at any output level. I believe the lights are current-controlled. :thumbsup:






Strobe is an alternating strobe, switching between 14.7 Hz and 6.7 Hz (for 2 secs and 1.7 secs, respectively, in a repeating loop). Certainly :green:






Beacon mode is one flash every half a second (i.e., 2 Hz).

*Beamshots:*










The Rofis lights share a common reflector, Medium Orange Peel (MOP) finish. XP-G Cool White XM-L emitters were both slightly off-center in my samples, but it didn't seem to affect the beam significantly. 

JR10:

All lights are on AW protected RCR, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































JR20:

For white-wall beamshots, all lights are on 1x18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

_My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables._

JR10:










Max output is quite high for a XP-G-equipped 1xCR123A light – among the highest I've seen. Output on 1xRCR is very bright – but note that you lose all the defined lower modes on this battery. This is very similar to what you see on the Fenix PD20 circuit.

A few quirks – I notice that the Lo mode was indistinguishable from Med on a fresh 1xCR123A. As the battery lost some capacity, the Lo mode became clearly identifiable. Note also that as the battery continues to drop in capacity, you will eventually lose the Turbo mode (i.e. becomes indistinguishable from Hi).

Max output seems higher in my testing than in the reported specs, but max throw was a little lower in my testing.

JR20:










Good output level range on all cells. I am glad to see the body tube bore width is wide enough to accommodate protected 18650 cells. I didn't test 2xRCR as it is not explicitly supported in the battery specs, but the voltage range spec suggests that they should work (as long as you keep your cells to <4.2V).

Max output again seems higher in my testing than the reported specs, but max throw was bang on.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

JR10:



















The JR10 is clearly a highly efficient light on 1xCR123A, with good regulation. Max output is quite high for a XP-G R5-equipped light. 

On 1xRCR, you will see there is no difference between any of the output modes initially. For example, between Hi and Turbo, you will see the only difference is how the circuit responds at the end very end of the run.

JR20: 



















The Turbo 18650 runtime is simply outstanding – I don't know how Rofis managed that on an XP-G R5. oo: The Med and Hi modes are similarly top-of-class, although the difference to other good current-controlled lights isn't as pronounced as it is on Turbo.

Performance on 2xCR123A is very good, certainly in keeping with other well-performing lights.

*Potential Issues*

The JR10 does not fully support 1xRCR. Like the Fenix PD20, you get only Turbo mode initially on all levels, until the battery is nearly drained.

On a fresh CR123A, you may lose the Lo mode initially on the JR10. Similarly, you may lose the ability to enter Turbo mode as the cell runs down. 

The JR20 doesn't explictly support 2xRCR, but these batteries should work if you make sure to keep the cells <4.2V each (i.e. max voltage range is up to 8.4V).

Lights are longer than typical in their respective classes, due to the angle-head mechanisms.

*Preliminary Observations*

The Rofis JR10 and JR20 are very impressive lights. The build is surprisingly robust for the size, and the lights feature an innovative rotating angle-head design that I have not seen before. Performance is excellent, with output/runtime efficiency on par with (or exceeding) the best current-controlled circuits I've seen. :bow:

Let's start with the build – the attention to detail is impressive, in all aspects of the lights. From the switch feel, knurling, body thickness, screw threading – even the sturdy and reversible clip – everything seems well thought-out and well executed. :thumbsup: I particularly like that the JR20 can easily accommodate protected 18650 cells.

But of course, what stands out is the innovative rotating angle-head design. I was a bit dubious of this concept when I first heard of it, but Rofis has executed it well. The heads are appropriately stiff, and do not slide around accidentally. I'm not sure how the mechanics of this works, but I experienced no issues in my testing. There aren't a lot of angle-head lights on the market, so I'm sure the added flexibility here will be well appreciated.

Performance-wise, these are clearly among the most efficient XP-G R5-equipped lights I've seen. The outstanding 1x18650 performance on the JR20 is particularly eye-opening. oo: I suspect part of the excellent efficiency has to do with the more limited voltage range (e.g., on the JR10, 1xRCR is not practical and not all modes are available initially on 1xCR123A). This is a trade-off - if you want broader voltage support on all models, it typically comes with a circuit overhead cost (i.e., I'm guessing the JR10 is boost only, no buck). The regulation pattern, overall efficiency and battery compatibility of the Rofis circuits seem very reminiscent of comparable Fenix lights.  

My only other comment here is that I expect many would rather see XM-L emitters for even more output on max. But that said, these are among the brightest XP-G R5 lights I've tested – and XP-G does typically offer better relative throw than XM-L, if you are into that.

The dual-switch interface is intuitive, and well implemented (i.e. good switch feel, at both ends). I found the lights a pleasure to use, with good ergonomics, although they are bit long in head-extended mode.

There really isn't much else to criticize or recommend here (a very unusual situation for a new maker with a novel design). Frankly, I'm looking forward to seeing the AA-series lights, and whatever else Rofis comes up with. :wave:

_*UPDATE JUNE 5, 2012*: My refiew of the Rofis JR30 (a 1xAA, XP-G R5 transformer) is now up, as well as the more budget ER12._

----

Rofis JR10 and JR20 supplied by SBFlashlights.com for review.


----------



## garbman (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Excellent review as always..
BRAVO


----------



## tobrien (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

very nice! I'll have to pick up an 18650 version, thanks!

edit: did you by chance disassemble it? I wonder if the rotating head uses, say, a ribbon cable, individual wires, etc. any idea?


----------



## candle lamp (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Thanks a lot for your excellent review as always. Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:
It seems these are very well-made & sturdy lights. Very interesting!

edit : It looks to be dismantled 3 parts(i.e head, battery tube, and tailcap).


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



tobrien said:


> edit: did you by chance disassemble it? I wonder if the rotating head uses, say, a ribbon cable, individual wires, etc. any idea?





candle lamp said:


> edit : It looks to be dismantled 3 parts(i.e head, battery tube, and tailcap).


The head doesn't come apart from the battery tube - at least not by hand (i.e., could be threadlocked). Same goes for the bezel. 

I will have to leave it to the manufacturer/dealer to explain how the mechanism works exactly. :shrug:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Hey you've got review data for the Jetbeam PC10.

Jetbeam says 550 ANSI lumens and you estimated 460 lumens? Uh-oh.

The graph shows it doesn't look as well regulated as I had hoped it would be.

Is there a review incoming?

Regardless, it's very nice to see it included with the others of it's class.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



GordoJones88 said:


> Hey you've got review data for the Jetbeam PC10.
> Jetbeam says 550 ANSI lumens and you estimated 460 lumens? Uh-oh.
> The graph shows it doesn't look as well regulated as I had hoped it would be.
> Is there a review incoming?


You have a good eye.  Jetbeam supplied a couple of the PC/PA-series lights for my feedback, but not a full review. I will be inserting the test results into other light reviews as I do them, and will probably do a "mini-review" soon (i.e. collecting all the data and pics into one place, but with minimal commentary).

As for output and regulation, I would suggest the PC10 is as highly-driven and as well regulated as any other XM-L 1xCR123A/RCR light in my collection at the moment.
_
*EDIT:* My rather lengthy "mini-review" of the PC10, PC20, and PA20 is now up._


----------



## WhoDaresWins (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Thank you for another fine review sir!The manufacturer's specs, as you've shown, indicate that it is waterproof to IPX-8 (2M). Waterproofness is a quality that I value greatly, and was wondering if you had any further opinion as to if the light lives up to it's specs- particularly if one were to rotate the head of the light while underwater? In other words, would the light remain waterproof while the head rotates 90 degrees underwater? I'm not sure how this would be accomplished. From my limited (and hopefully growing understanding :thinking:) waterproofness is accomplished by rubber 'o' rings. Perhaps you can shed some light here.Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## jake25 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

WhoDaresWins: I've rotated the Rofis JR20 under a running faucet without issues. That was one of the first things I was curious about when I got it in my hands was if it was waterproof, that point of rotation was what I was worried about

Selfbuilt: Excellent review as always!


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



jake25 said:


> WhoreDaresWins: I've rotated the Rofis JR20 under a running faucet without issues. That was one of the first things I was curious about when I got it in my hands was if it was waterproof, that point of rotation was what I was worried about.


Thanks for checking this out.

One thing to note is that IPX 8 is never specific in and of itself as to what procedures are covered. For example, I doubt most lights are covered for clicking the switch under water. This is also something that can lead to water ingress. Glad to hear the Rofis handled your rotation under running water. But this is always an aspect I urge caution with (I.e. they may not be actually rated for manipulation under water).


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

In response to a question I received, the head twist mechanism feels very solid.

While both have loosened up a little from when they first arrived, they remain fairly stiff. The heads will not shift on their own, unless a good amount of force is applied.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Is there some sort of detent that locks the head in the straight & angle position?
This reminded me of the en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Snake


----------



## tobrien (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

btw, is that clip like the Quark series clip? minus the mechanism that screws over the 'arms' to hold it in? or is it like the Sunwayman L10x series clips where you have to unscrew the head to remove the clip?


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



MichaelW said:


> Is there some sort of detent that locks the head in the straight & angle position?
> This reminded me of the en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubik's_Snake


There may be a very slight detent when it reaches the two extremes, but it is nothing firm. The overall action is fairly evenly stiff along the whole traverse



tobrien said:


> btw, is that clip like the Quark series clip? minus the mechanism that screws over the 'arms' to hold it in? or is it like the Sunwayman L10x series clips where you have to unscrew the head to remove the clip?



The Rofis clip is fairly distinctive. While of the clip-on style, they hold infinitely better than the SWM clips:










As you can see, the ends of the arms have a ridged end, to better grasp on to the body. The arms are also thin and deep, instead of wide and and shallow, like most clip-on clips.


----------



## 380long (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Got one of these based off of selfbuilts review and my love for angle-head lights! So far I am impressed so we shall see how it holds up to some use and a little abuse. Thanks for the great review selfbuilt.


----------



## sol-leks (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

seems like a crime that these lights don't ship with a headband so you can easily use them as a headlamp.


----------



## tobrien (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



selfbuilt said:


> The Rofis clip is fairly distinctive. While of the clip-on style, they hold infinitely better than the SWM clips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for those pics man, i apologize i'm late seeing your response. i still haven't picked one of these up but they're in my list 


sol-leks said:


> seems like a crime that these lights don't ship with a headband so you can easily use them as a headlamp.


perhaps try a Zebralight headband. i bet one of those would work.


----------



## Robin Steal (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

That has got to be the best review I've ever seen. It answered questions I never would have even imagined to think up.
I wanted a JR20 right when I first saw it but reading this review cinched it to buy one right after I post this and sign out.
My hats off to selfbuilt.
:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



Robin Steal said:


> My hats off to selfbuilt.
> :twothumbs


Thanks, I appreciare that.

FYI, I am currently testing the JR30, the new 1xAA member of the family. I have one more review to go up this week, and the JR30 is next line, should be up sometime early next week.


----------



## Landshark99 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Thanks again for another great review, mine should be here soon


----------



## tobrien (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

i bet this light would be more amazing if it had an XM-L simply because an XM-L would be floodier, no? that'd likely make it a better 'work'/task light for illuminating a wider area


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



tobrien said:


> i bet this light would be more amazing if it had an XM-L simply because an XM-L would be floodier, no? that'd likely make it a better 'work'/task light for illuminating a wider area


Perhaps, it depends on how you find yourself using the light. I presume they were thinking people would like the throw of XP-G when carrying in angled-orientation (i.e., like fire/rescue workers needing a hands-free light to see through smoke, etc.).

Although I carry an XM-L on me at the moment, I have generally carried XP-G lights (especially when paired with a continuously-variable interface). The reason is that I can dial the light down low enough that only the hotspot provides useable light (to conserve power), or crank it up for bright spill.


----------



## jaycyu (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Oddly, I was quite relieved to hear the JR10 doesn't support a RCR123 propperly. 
If it did, I would have to return the JR30 that left the warehouse just yesterday. > <
Thanks for the review with technical detail and run tests, selfbuilt. 
Now I'm off to read your other review on the JR30 and see if it supports 1.2 rechargeable AA, lol.


----------



## K9Patrol (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Besides a choice of emitters (Neutral/CW), (XML/XPG), I'd like to see this light lose the tailcap switch and replace it with a (removable) magnet. I'm not fond of having to use one to turn it off/on and the other to switch modes - The only dual button implementation I've liked is on the spark lights, since they both do the same thing and you can use either depending on how it's being held.. But a magnet on the tail with the rotating head to point light anywhere you needed it while working on something would be a very useful combination.


----------



## patpacman1214 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

so selfbuilt, after another 6 months of use, how would you say it held up? head still tight, no switch problems, etc? I have been switching my collection towards the cr123/18650 type batteries from the standard types and I wanted a good cr123 angle light for hiking. Glad to hear this has a good throw, because regardless of what I use lights for I tend to like far throwing lights more than floody types. Im glad someone came out with this "dual purpose" idea. I was looking at the fenix mc11 but I didnt like the 1xAA or brightness.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



patpacman1214 said:


> so selfbuilt, after another 6 months of use, how would you say it held up? head still tight, no switch problems, etc?


Hard to say, since it hasn't received active use in my hands (too many other lights to test).  I've taken it out a few times to play with it or show it to someone, and it has worked consistently each time.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Thanks for the review. Per the current listing from Going Gear the latest version of the JR20 has been updated with a XP-G2 LED with a maximum output of 400 Lumens and the same run time as before. Revised lumens are 5, 55, 155 and 400 ANSI.


----------



## Wolf359 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Thank you Selfbuilt for all the time and effort you put into making your reviews



Richwouldnt said:


> Thanks for the review. Per the current listing from Going Gear the latest version of the JR20 has been updated with a XP-G2 LED with a maximum output of 400 Lumens and the same run time as before. Revised lumens are 5, 55, 155 and 400 ANSI.




Any idea if the revised verion will take protected panasonic 18650 cells ? christmas present from the wife is i am allowed to get another 18650 flashlight and i came across this one while looking at the ER12 review and the angled head option really interests me.


----------



## Barstema (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

Hi There,

I'm new at the candlepowerforums but have been reading lots of reviews from Selfbuilt.

I want to thank :twothumbs candlepowerforums for providing the info one my screen in rany Holland.

Realy like the Rofis RJ 30 concept but i think it needs more runtime but the RJ40 to big for EDC in my opinion.

Is there a extension-tube for the RJ30 or can you use the extension-tube of the Rofis RJ-11.

Hope you can help me out.

Greats,

Bart


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*



Barstema said:


> Is there a extension-tube for the RJ30 or can you use the extension-tube of the Rofis RJ-11.


Not that I am aware of. It has been a few years since these lights came out, so I am not sure if they are even still available.

:welcome:


----------



## Phlogiston (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Rofis JR10 (1xCR123A) & JR20 (1x18650/2xCR123A) Angle-head XP-G R5 Reviews: RUNTM*

I don't know anything about extension tubes, but I have seen Rofis JR-series lights available new on EBay. 

Thrunite are also selling their TN20 design, which is essentially an updated JR20. It takes an 18650 cell and "is designed by ThruNite and Hong Kong Rofis Technology Co., Ltd.": 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...*NEW*-ThruNite-TN20-Rotatable-Head-Flashlight

I have a Rofis JR40 and I like it as a backup to my Sunwayman V20A, precisely because it does things that the Sunwayman doesn't, so there are times when it gets to serve as a primary light after all. I've actually been thinking about getting another JR40 to stash as a spare.


----------

